# Kardashian Hubby, Pop Culture Celeb, Future Presidential Candidate Millions In Debt



## WhatInThe (Feb 15, 2016)

Pop culture celebrity, husband of a Kardashian(uh-oh) and presidential candidate want to be is now in massive debt to the tune of 53 MILLION dollars. Not hard to imagine especially being married to a Kardashia. I constantly see news and pictures from LA to Paris, transcontinental travel can't be cheap on a regular basis. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/14/enter...ap-running-for-president-2020-yeezy-season-3/

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/02/11...ap-running-for-president-2020-yeezy-season-3/


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 15, 2016)

Whoever he is, does anybody really take this crap seriously? Maybe I just travel in exalted circles or something, but I don't know anybody who watches the Kardashians, who has ever watched them (or maybe only just won't admit to it). 

As nearly as I can determine, the only thing that makes them "special" is that the mother was married to a prominent California attorney and then to a former Olympian. Apparently, they are only famous for being famous, all style and no substance, like Somebody Hilton (Paris?) maybe 15-20 years ago.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 16, 2016)

He changed so much after his mom passed.

Swifts grammy speech was great reply to his stupid insultiing song lyrics.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm going to Tweet all the Presidential candidates for $1 million each, along with their prayers ...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 17, 2016)

Phil, good luck!

Lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2016)

Well, Trump already sent me $25 and his best wishes, so ...


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 17, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> He changed so much after his mom passed.
> 
> Swifts grammy speech was great reply to his stupid insultiing song lyrics.



I saw her spiel and thought it was about sexism but wasn't West the one who interrupted one of Swift's awards several years ago and the news coverage is what was West was referencing about making her career?

 Making too much out of punk at this point. Something about he's asking Zuckerberg for a big loan as well.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 17, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I saw her spiel and thought it was about sexism but wasn't West the one who interrupted one of Swift's awards several years ago and the news coverage is what was West was referencing about making her career?
> 
> Making too much out of punk at this point. Something about he's asking Zuckerberg for a big loan as well.



Her speech was about his song lyrics 'I feel like me and Taylor might still have sex,why? I made the bi'ch famous'

Yes,he interupted her but you know what they say 'bad publicity is better than no publicity'. That's all him.Taylor was allready famous.

He needs money and is desperate.he should ask his wife for some.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 18, 2016)

How do you get to be 53 million dollars in debt if you've got any sense at all?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 18, 2016)

Silly girl, Butterfly! You try to keep up with the Kardashians, of course.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 18, 2016)

Georgia,so true,lol

He had a little breakkdown backstage at SNL that was recorded.the guy has lost his marbles.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 18, 2016)

Vicky, poor guy used up all his marbles trying to play with that nutty family. His first mistake was hitching his wagon to the Kardashian star. I remember when he and whichever Kardashian sister first got together...the one who had the over-the-top TV wedding. There was a picture of them on the cover of one of those gossip rags at the checkout in Kroger, and my first thought was "I thought he had better taste".


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 18, 2016)

Georgia,the sad thing is that there are people,mostly young girls,and although most parents try to raise their daaughters better,still see them as idols,ii don't know why ,but that's why they are rich.

He is marrie to Kim.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 18, 2016)

I make an effort to ignore all Kardashian info in the media/ on tv. I have no interest in what they're doing


----------



## Cookie (Feb 18, 2016)

Picture says it all, have you seen a dumber look?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 19, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I make an effort to ignore all Kardashian info in the media/ on tv. I have no interest in what they're doing



Me, too.


----------



## jujube (Feb 19, 2016)

One of my bucket list items is to slap a Kardashian.  I would settle for slapping the shit out of Kanye.  I'm sure it would be just as satisfying.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2016)

Hmmm. Tempting, but I would rather accidently drop kick Ted Nugent. In a courteous Canadian fashion of course. So sorry.....


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2016)

A picture on Facebook says this is their modest home.


----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2016)

Sometimes the gene pool needs a little more chlorine.....


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2016)

I just barffed all over the keyboard.


----------

